
Learn X in Y minutes - gricardo99
https://learnxinyminutes.com/
======
Nyubis
The site doesn't _quite_ live up to the title — you're not actually going to
completely learn a language using it — but it's very neat nonetheless. I find
that it works well to get a quick feeling for a language that I'm considering
to pick up, or as a refresher on the syntax of a language I haven't used in a
bit.

